# P1614



## rainman (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, I have a 03 Altima 2.5.The other day I un hooked my battery cables to clean them .The car sat for a couple of days before I hooked them back up,when I did the dash lights were on with the key out .Tried to start it,wouldn't start.So I hooked up my scanner came up with p1614 NATS immobilizer ,so is it normal for the dash lights to be on like this with this code? I did some searching sounds like my key could be bad.This is the only key I have,and it's a factory key.Is there anything I can do to fix this myself.Hate to tow it to Nissan .Could a locksmith help me out.Kind of stuck and don't know what to do.Thanks for the help


----------



## rainman (Mar 9, 2006)

No replies,anyway here's an update.cars fixed,unhooked the battery for 24 hrs ,now it starts and runs fine.:cheers:


----------

